# Clutch tool



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Where can I buy the tool to remove the secondary clutch on a 2004 Kawasaki prairie 360??


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

I have no clue about the prarie's, But every atv i know of the secondary clutch slides right off when u take the nut off.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed^^^ 
The big clutch toward the front is the primary...you need the puller for it and it can be gotten directly from EPI or you can chance one of the Ebay ones, OR theres a how to on here to make one if you have access to the right equipment. 
The rear clutch is the secondary, should just take the nut off of it and it slips off the shaft. This is the one that you must have a spring compressor for if you ever plan on changing the clutch springs out.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok. Got it now guys. I had them backwards in my mind. Thanks. Will just get one from epi when I get springs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Just dont buy a secondary spring compressor, you can make one for about $0-$10 depending on what you have laying around.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea already got that one made


Thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. just making sure you didnt drop $80 on that one lol


----------

